# Additional requirements for EEA residents?



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,

My wife is a Norwegian citizen and is currently entertaining the idea of living/working in Germany. As Norway is part of the European Economic Area, the requirements for her to be able to live and work in Germany are in her favor. Our children also have Norwegian citizenship through her. Our children also have US passports of course. I would be the only one who would have more rigorous hurdles to cross.

For those who are, or have been in the situation that my wife could be in, are there any other issues that my wife needs to take into consideration? Any advice, or suggestions are welcomed.

Thank you.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Dionysus said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is a Norwegian citizen and is currently entertaining the idea of living/working in Germany. As Norway is part of the European Economic Area, the requirements for her to be able to live and work in Germany are in her favor. Our children also have Norwegian citizenship through her. Our children also have US passports of course. I would be the only one who would have more rigorous hurdles to cross.
> 
> ...


Do your children have Norwegian passports? If not, it would be good to get those.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, EEA nationals are entitled to the same "freedom of movement" provisions as are EU nationals moving to another country within the EU. That means that there is a "simplified" procedure for you to request and obtain a residence permit. And, as a US citizen, you won't need to get a visa - you can enter Germany on a Schengen visa (i.e. the stamp in the passport that is good for 90 days as a "tourist"). 

Other folks here are more familiar with the simplified procedure in Germany than I am, so I'll let them fill you in on the details. However, it does seem to be important that the EEA national in the family has a job before you can go in and request the residence permit for the non-EEA/EU national, and you must put that request in before the 90 day "tourist" period expires. So plan accordingly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Yes...*

Yes, the children also have Norwegian passports. Thanks


----------

